# Best eSports Betting Site 2019



## ValentineSmith (Jan 11, 2019)

Hello everyone! 
My name is Valentine Smith. I am keen on esports!
I like such games as: Smite, CS GO, Overwatch, Dota 2, Starcraft, League of Legends.

I played for a long time. But once I asked myself: "How can I make money on my hobby?". After analyzing everything, I decided that now I have enough knowledge to make money on my hobby. The best decision was to start betting on esports. For a long time I was looking for a good site where I can do it. 
Fortunately, I found this site - https://esportbetweb.com !

To tell the truth, I was surprised when I found there games reviews, fresh news, online guides, odds. Also, I found out more information about betting on my favourite games here! This website is suitable for both eSports beginners and professionals. You can bet on the numerous international matches available at different betting markets.


----------



## mamiocha (Jan 13, 2019)

thanks for the nice info.. mr smith.. been looking for this kind of site for my resume.. thanks again


----------



## ValentineSmith (Jan 16, 2019)

mamiocha said:


> thanks for the nice info.. mr smith.. been looking for this kind of site for my resume.. thanks again


You're welcome!


----------



## esports (Apr 23, 2019)

Not bad. I am making a similar website. For interested on eSports betting take a look here too: https://www.esportsportal.net


----------



## harveystevens (Oct 26, 2019)

Thank you for sharing. I am fond of CS: GO and Dota 2 games. Sometimes I play these games when Iahve time but not on the professional level. I am just an amateur but I like some great teams and follow their matches and sometimes make bets. I prefer to visit  but will also take a look at your source, thanks.


----------



## jamesruth (Nov 14, 2019)

Good website, thank you for share. I used Yetsprortsbet before to see Dota 2 results and predictions for upcoming matches. A very useful source especially if you are going to make some bets for favorite teams. I would like to make a similar website but do not have enough time. Maybe we can cooperate together? It will be a good experience sharing.


----------



## alexjanssens329 (Nov 25, 2019)

Obviously just go and bet on bet365, I think a friend uses it and he's playing Dota too. I've never understood esports and am a regular sports bettor (soccer) but I think bet365 should satisfy your needs. I bet on 18bet and I know they also have esports actually, so you can check them too. I know I'm happy with the bookies but as I said I'm about a different category.


----------



## cagcag (Feb 12, 2021)

try netzwin.com


----------



## Andrea Larques (Feb 14, 2021)

This is very interesting Valentine, I never knew you could bet on esports. I love watching MOBA games like League of Legends on my offtime on Twitch. There is also a slot and casino section you guys should see. Some streamers on there are HILARIOUS. My favorite gaming streamer is Roshtein hes super hot and you can even match his bets during streams on Gamblersarea.


----------



## philipet87 (Feb 19, 2021)

Thanks for sharing the info, Valentine. I also like esports and bet on tournament or game. I can place multiple bets and combine multiple selections in one bet, which increase my chance to win, but the stakes are higher too. I recommend betfair and bet winner too. They have good in-play epsorts and you can place bets long before a game starts.


----------



## Hadden Carpenter (Feb 22, 2021)

Andrea Larques said:


> This is very interesting Valentine, I never knew you could bet on esports. I love watching MOBA games like League of Legends on my offtime on Twitch. There is also a slot and casino section you guys should see. Some streamers on there are HILARIOUS. My favorite gaming streamer is Roshtein hes super hot and you can even match his bets during streams on Gamblersarea.


I approve Roshtein but Twitch in general is pretty cancer.


----------



## sportbettor365 (Mar 11, 2021)

You can find the List of the best Esports Betting Sites here: Esports Betting Sites


----------

